# Hi in here...



## Plonz (Feb 25, 2005)

Since it seems to be quite standard on this site to be welcomed on this forum.
Hi there, and thank you for Plonzing along!

Basically I'm an all-round techie (I do Set Desing, Sound and Lights) 
for a group dancers near Brussels ...
Most of the time, my job consists of discussions with them dancers 
about lights blinding their vision and taling with choreographers 
about about masking certain mistakes in shows.

And, as for now, I am looking for new ideas to be used on different 
stages across Belgium... Hope I find my things up here.
Hope I can add some experiences and ideas to you guys.
Hope I can upgrade my passive knowledge of English fast enough to be understood!


----------



## sound_nerd (Feb 25, 2005)

Welcome friend. You will eat, drink, sleep, and work ControlBooth. lol. Actually, I just wanted to say hi because the welcome wagon seems to be slacking. Light 'er up.


----------



## avkid (Feb 25, 2005)

Welcome to Controlbooth,hope you have a good time!
-The OFFICIAL Welcome Wagon(part 1)


----------



## Peter (Feb 25, 2005)

Welcome!

I understood your english fine! Although I am not sure what the word "Plonzing" means. 

Yes, it's always the "too many lights in my eyes" complaint. Actually though, my Middle Schoolers dont really mind the lights b/c it means they cant see the audience and get stage fright, It's always the High schoolers who complain!

I hope you are able to find lots of ideas, and maybe share with us how things are run in Belgum and what differences you see. 

Once Again, Welcome To Controlbooth.com!

--The (slightly late --- com'on I need to sleep ALITTLE .... he posted at 5 in the morning my time!!) Official Welcome Waggon (part 2)


----------

